# The saddest thing of all.



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 19, 2015)

*Take a good look at this photo*

View attachment 2170


I pulled it from the "lowlife caltrans bribery dick" thread.The picture shows why the ADA and everything that goes with it is unethical and misguided.This woman is not disabled. Rather, she disabled herself. If you look at the photo in the context it is presented, the edge of her Flat Earth ends at her feet. An impenetrable barrier has been placed, either by her own people or a government, that keeps her in a cage. How terribly sad and pitiful it is that a person can be convinced that their life has been limited by a 2 inch vertical drop. Led to believe a world of freedom will open up to her on a Hover-round. Told falsely that her life is better by removing her legs, if only the whole entire world would be constructed to accommodate her.Lying to people and telling them that an object is discriminating against them is unethical, and is fatal. To convince someone that an uneven stretch on the ground is unbreachable is a disservice to our citizenry, and is breeding in a selfish crippling of those that otherwise could operate normally.How sad. How unethical.Look closely at the photo again. The hugely obese person in the background is at least mobile, and look at all the other issues on the street that should come before this one woman's concerns; closed businesses, defunct signage, dirt and vegetation growing in the street, repairs needed everywhere.Pitiful.Brent.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2170


/monthly_2015_12/bribes_1217.jpg.93b6a085fee1bb1095b69a7137373059.jpg


----------



## north star (Dec 19, 2015)

*% : : %*

Some like to be told that they are defective and entitled.

The human spirit \ psyche' will seek validation in a lot of

different ways.

*% : : %*


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2015)

The woman is old.  Maybe her knees gave out....or her heart skips a beat.  There's plenty of reasons to end up in a chair.  She just picked the wrong chair.  That thing works okay in a Target store but not cruising the neighborhood.


----------



## conarb (Dec 19, 2015)

California finally passed it's assisted suicide law over the strenuous objections of the disabled activist community, unfortunately it only applies to terminally ill people.  When people lack the will power to control their eating and become obese all kinds of things go wrong, knees and hips go out,  Type II diabetes brings neuropathy, along with a host of other incapacitating conditions.   What we need to do is extend the assisted suicide law to include all people who's quality of life has deteriorated to the point that they are a burden to themselves, their families, and society.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 19, 2015)

My commentary reflects generality. The photo is making a statement. I have no ill feelings personally to that individual, as she may very well need that abomination. On the other hand I know many examples of people using those that convince themselves it will improve their well being for the sake of convenience of discomfort, and all it does it kill them faster. It's damn near assisted suicide by scooter.

I am also making a statement regarding localized government spending priorities.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 19, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> California finally passed it's assisted suicide law over the strenuous objections of the disabled activist community, unfortunately it only applies to terminally ill people.  When people lack the will power to control their eating and become obese all kinds of things go wrong, knees and hips go out,  Type II diabetes brings neuropathy, along with a host of other incapacitating conditions.   What we need to do is extend the assisted suicide law to include all people who's quality of life has deteriorated to the point that they are a burden to themselves, their families, and society.


I myself have pretty liberal views regarding suicide, assisted or otherwise. I also have diabetes, as did my dad, and his dad. I'm a fairly healthy 48, getting ready to punch 49 in the nose, and don't ever consider checking out. But that's just me. I only think you are doing yourself an enormous disservice seeing the smallest things as stone walls.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> My commentary reflects generality. Brent.


And I generally agree with you.  You pay for those scooters....and conarb, you pay a lot more than Brent.


----------



## conarb (Dec 19, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> And I generally agree with you.  You pay for those scooters....and conarb, you pay a lot more than Brent.


And the disability money they receive from the government is tax free.  I'm sure you've all heard of "Chief's Disease", almost all high ranking government employees at the end of their "careers" fall out of a chair or something, that way their retirement money is supplemented by disability money tax free.  We had a long-time head of the California Highway Patrol named Spike Evans, he came under some kind of scrutiny for something I forgot so he put in his request to retire, his last day of work he "fell out of his chair" in Sacramento, that over doubled his retirement take with a large portion being tax free since it was a disability payment.


----------

